# Why is she scared of water?



## buddenl (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a dog who is 3/4 shepherd and 1/4 husky. She is absolutely afraid of water. When I bathe her, she shakes and fights to get out. She hides under the deck when it rains and wont run through a puddle. Is this typical of a german shepherd?


----------

